# Some of my Berried shrimp Pictures



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

*BKK*


























































*CRS crown*

































*Panda*









*Painted Fire Red*


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

mouth-watering indeed


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what the freaking ###""#"#[email protected]!!WWQjhjs!! im so speechless!!!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Some more images of SSS crown and flowers










































Here are 3 berried hiding in breeding tube and some in the background:


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's perfect!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow. 



Uhhhwoah


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

[email protected]@....


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

killer007 said:


> [email protected]@....


u know it kin! =)


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

those are spectacular!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi frank, how do you change your soil? redo the whole setup or just topping up new soil? thank you.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> hi frank, how do you change your soil? redo the whole setup or just topping up new soil? thank you.


redo. Theres no point in keeping substrate that has been used up or can cause murky and cloudy water.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wowwwww!! Lots of shrimps got berried!! And btw frank, every how many years and months do you change your soil?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like they are so healthy! I want to try those shrimps but im afraid they might die in my hands. Any secret and tips for these shrimps?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

that shrimp looks like she is going to [email protected]@.....
hahahahahahah


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, I really like the BKK and Panda. Beautiful, thanks for posting.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> Wowwwww!! Lots of shrimps got berried!! And btw frank, every how many years and months do you change your soil?


rule of thumb usually is normal type needs changing 1-2 years wheras powder is about 1 year. However, alot of people just continue to use it. I've known CRS keepers whose successfully bred CRS and kept plants by using the same ADA substrate for 5 years. There seems to be a little bit of a problem with ADA's substrates recently.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> Looks like they are so healthy! I want to try those shrimps but im afraid they might die in my hands. Any secret and tips for these shrimps?


Stable water conditions is key to any successful shrimp keeping. That is why there is technically no real optimal water params for shrimps like crystals.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

killer007 said:


> that shrimp looks like she is going to [email protected]@.....
> hahahahahahah


lol I know=P Waiting for Thomas to come over to take pics.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, I really like the BKK and Panda. Beautiful, thanks for posting.


Thankyou =)


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Love the photos! The panda is very fat! Awesome!!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


>


this one looks exactly like your water-mark


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> this one looks exactly like your water-mark


actually that came from this:


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm sure you've got more pleasant surprises down the road Frank.
I also like how you upload a set of images every couple of days. A nice suspense to keep us hooked to this thread


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

omg...
STOP IT
IM GETTING VERY JEALOUS ((


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

What the..f!!##%%^* black king kong with yellow stripe? Thats soooooooo freaking awesome shrimp!! Adopt me!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, bee shrimps ... what is that Frank?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

@[email protected] is this call science? hahahahahha
wahahahahha mysterious science projects....


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, bee shrimps ... what is that Frank?


Thats actually lighting issues. Its actually white.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahhahahaha
i thought its yellow too


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> Thats actually lighting issues. Its actually white.


Really, It looks like its yellow for real. This is because of a white net that was not turned yellow.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Really, It looks like its yellow for real. This is because of a white net that was not turned yellow.


I agree thats how the picture looks. But it isn't in reality


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

finally...some pure lines


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

youchanged ur watermark! xD


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice shrimps! 
I had to use my imagination to restore parts that were covered with watermarks


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol....watermark or branded???


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

blue bolt >.< wor...hahahahha


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Some amazing looking shrimps here. 

I keep getting weird looks from the gf, she probably thinks I'm looking at something more illicit, with me saying 'owww' 'awww' 'oh wow' staring closer at the screen every few seconds!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Frank check your box I pm'ed you. Looking to buy 20.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Frank check your box I pm'ed you. Looking to buy 20.


are you buying 20pieces of kingkong??.. holy cow!


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

@[email protected] hahhahaha

but that sounds good...its good to start with a kk tank...
they are amazing color


----------

